# Apprentice 1st yr benefits?



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

JohnBerg1422 said:


> Hey guys,
> So I'm brand new, next to no experience in the field and my first day is this Monday. I'm from local 241, and feel absolutely blessed to have landed this job, and know that I'm willing to do what ever it takes to do very well. I do have a question about the healthcare, which is do we get our health insurance on our first day or is it 3 months In or something?


Our local 3 months


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

JohnBerg1422 said:


> Hey guys,
> So I'm brand new, next to no experience in the field and my first day is this Monday. I'm from local 241, and feel absolutely blessed to have landed this job, and know that I'm willing to do what ever it takes to do very well. I do have a question about the healthcare, which is do we get our health insurance on our first day or is it 3 months In or something?


That is something your local should tell you, my guess is yes on the first day.

Congratulations on the new gig,show up early and leave late, and never miss a day , work hard , listen and learn everything you can, never allow yourself to be seen standing still there is always something to be done.

Welcome to the Forum....:thumbup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> That is something your local should tell you, my *guess is yes on the first day*.
> 
> Congratulations on the new gig,show up early and leave late, and never miss a day , work hard , listen and learn everything you can, never allow yourself to be seen standing still there is always something to be done.
> 
> Welcome to the Forum....:thumbup:


I doubt it


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

you will have to get enough hours to pay your first months premium then your insurance kicks in most likely it will be three months. Your first month you earn your premium an it gets reported in your second month then by the third month you are covered.


----------



## JohnBerg1422 (Jul 19, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> That is something your local should tell you, my guess is yes on the first day.
> 
> Congratulations on the new gig,show up early and leave late, and never miss a day , work hard , listen and learn everything you can, never allow yourself to be seen standing still there is always something to be done.
> 
> Welcome to the Forum....:thumbup:


Thanks man, I'm definitely very grateful to have landed this. And I've a great work ethic so 15-20 mins early is a gimme, working hard makes ya look good and the day go by quicker, and I've next to no experience so I can't afford to not pay attention as much as i possibly can. Thank you for the warm welcome!


----------



## JohnBerg1422 (Jul 19, 2013)

Ok so bout 3 months? Was hoping right Way bc I do this counseling thing once a week that will cost a fortune w.o health insurance. But I'm sure I can figure somthing out. Thx guys


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> That is something your local should tell you, my guess is yes on the first day.
> 
> Congratulations on the new gig,show up early and leave late, and never miss a day , work hard , listen and learn everything you can, *never allow yourself to be seen standing still* there is always something to be done.
> 
> Welcome to the Forum....:thumbup:


Not so. I would prefer to work with a guy, new or experienced, who thinks before he acts. Just because a guy isn't moving doesn't mean he's not working. If you're telling a new guy to be never standing still, he is an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

99cents said:


> Not so. I would prefer to work with a guy, new or experienced, who thinks before he acts. Just because a guy isn't moving doesn't mean he's not working. If you're telling a new guy to be never standing still, he is an accident waiting to happen.


What I mean is don't be standing around with nothing to do ,obviously if he is thinking through a task that is something else all together.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

JohnBerg1422 said:


> Ok so bout 3 months? Was hoping right Way bc I do this counseling thing once a week that will cost a fortune w.o health insurance. But I'm sure I can figure somthing out. Thx guys


Most are 3-6 months. Just ask.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

JohnBerg1422 said:


> Thanks man, I'm definitely very grateful to have landed this. And I've a great work ethic so 15-20 mins early is a gimme, working hard makes ya look good and the day go by quicker, and I've next to no experience so I can't afford to not pay attention as much as i possibly can. Thank you for the warm welcome!


You're welcome , ask all the questions you can..:thumbsup:


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

JohnBerg1422 said:


> Thanks man, I'm definitely very grateful to have landed this. And I've a great work ethic so 15-20 mins early is a gimme, working hard makes ya look good and the day go by quicker, and I've next to no experience so I can't afford to not pay attention as much as i possibly can. Thank you for the warm welcome!


Be early. Never whine. Always be eager to help. DON'T ever do anything stupid. Do EXACTLY as you are told, and you will do well.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Welcome to the forum and to the Brotherhood.

Your local can tell you for certain, but 3-6 months is typical before benefits kick in.

Best of luck


----------

